#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Ложь в буддийских текстах

## Tenpa Sherab

вот хотелось бы обсудить такую нелицеприятную тему, намеренное искажение информации, составителями древних текстов. 
в частности, в махаянских текстах, введены новые персонажи, отсутсвующие в палийских. 
чем дальше -тем больше "выдумок"
В Шри Ланке, я встретил деятеля, который хвалится тем, что написал новую Сутру (кстати на тамильском языке), которую ему продиктовал сам Будда. 


 Нагарджуне приписали приписали кучу текстов, разных веков, мифически увеличив его продолжительность жизни, ради придания текстам аутентичности.

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Древних палийских текстов в природе не осталось. Палийский канон дошёл до нас в версии XIX века. Возможно, из него выбросили множество текстов примерно так же, как Цонкапа в Тибете объявил многие старые переводы ложными и неканоничными. Я не утверждаю, что Нагарджуне ничего не приписали приписали, но само по себе наличие в махаянских текстах деталей, отсутствующих в палийских, ничего не говорит об истинности палийских текстов и ложности махаянских.

----------

Ometoff (05.03.2016), Артем Тараненко (05.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (06.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (06.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (05.03.2016)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Цонкапа в Тибете объявил многие старые переводы ложными и неканоничными.


Будон же канон сформировал. При чем тут Цонкапа? Это лет за 30 до его рождения произошло.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (06.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

А что ложного в текстах Нагарджуны?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Палийский канон дошёл до нас в версии XIX века.


А в 19-ый век он в какой версии дошел?  



> Возможно, из него выбросили множество текстов примерно так же, как Цонкапа в Тибете объявил многие старые переводы ложными и неканоничными....


Смелое утверждение, но невежественное. И навряд ли Вы сможете это чем-то подтвердить.

----------

Ануруддха (05.03.2016), Ассаджи (05.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Кеин

> вот хотелось бы обсудить такую нелицеприятную тему, намеренное искажение информации, составителями древних текстов. 
> в частности, в махаянских текстах, введены новые персонажи, отсутсвующие в палийских.


Это религиозный синкретизм, мифотворчество и прочее в таком духе. Для распространения буддизма самое-то.
Махаяна не отрицает Слово Будды в ПК, а очень его любит.




> чем дальше -тем больше "выдумок"
> В Шри Ланке, я встретил деятеля, который хвалится тем, что написал новую Сутру (кстати на тамильском языке), которую ему продиктовал сам Будда.


Надо ж молодец какой.




> Нагарджуне приписали приписали кучу текстов, разных веков, мифически увеличив его продолжительность жизни, ради придания текстам аутентичности.


Потому что Нагарджуна крут.

----------


## Максим&

Ашока упоминает и рекомендует к изучению всего около 5 сутт ( а ведь мог и никайи упомянуть). Так что где-тот палийский канон был в то время одному Прабхутаратне известно. Видимо и у южных буддистов был свой Нагарджуна:-) 
То что канон редактировался и на Шри-Ланке и в Тае историками упоминается как факт. Что там оттуда вычищалось можно только догадываться. Может быть и Ом таре тутаре:-) 
Ранние махаянские сутры ( Махапаринирвана, Лотосовая, Вималакирти) возникли с будд логической точки зрения ещё до Нагарджуны. А если принять во внимание всеми любимую и лелеемую мысль об неискаженной устной передачи текстов за сотни лет до их записей, то ничего удивительного нет если главные сутры передал Будда тем у кого была харизма услышать их.
А исходя из махаянской метафизики о Будде как вечном Существе можно вообще с исторической мыслью не париться. Кто может запретить Татхагате явиться ко мне в своей Самбхогакае во время медитации и дать дополнительно ещё парочку наставлений которые я облеку в форму сутр.

----------

Lanky (05.03.2016), Tong Po (07.03.2016), Дубинин (05.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (06.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (05.03.2016)

----------


## Кеин

2 *Максим&*
Да эт ладно что там ранние махаянские сутры возникли и прочее. Надо ещё признать тот факт, что первоначальный вид сутры мог меняться-дополняться.
Например вы упомянули Саддхарма-пундарика сутру (Льётосовая), дык в ней первые 20 глав датируются I в. до н.э. А вот остальные уже дополняли к III в. н.э.
И зашибись.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> 2 *Максим&*
> Да эт ладно что там ранние махаянские сутры возникли и прочее. Надо ещё признать тот факт, что первоначальный вид сутры мог меняться-дополняться.
> Например вы упомянули Саддхарма-пундарика сутру (Льётосовая), дык в ней первые 20 глав датируются I в. до н.э. А вот остальные уже дополняли к III в. н.э.
> И зашибись.


Во первых с позиций махаяны нет ничего странного, что проповедь Дхармы может продолжаться или растягиваться во времени. Для махаяниста это не проблема. Будда жил, Будда жив, Будда будет жить:-)  К тому же в махаяне не было своего церковного института который бы своим повелением, как в христианстве закрыл бы канон.
Ну а насчёт разной датировки в одном тексте. Это конечно интересно с буддологической стороны, но это все ихние конструкции, возможно верные, а возможно фантазии. В Лотосовой нет ни исторических, ни археологических, ни культурно-бытовых отсылов чтоб как-то проследить многоплановость периодов. А то что у китайских переводчиков оказывалось то столько цзюаней в тексте, то столько..можно легко списать на утерю остальных.

----------

Lanky (05.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016)

----------


## Кеин

> Во первых с позиций махаяны нет ничего странного, что проповедь Дхармы может продолжаться или растягиваться во времени. Для махаяниста это не проблема. Будда жил, Будда жив, Будда будет жить:-)


Если Будда не в нирване, то моя вера тщетна  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Если Будда не в нирване, то моя вера тщетна


Из книги: Саддхармапундарика сутра:

Вступительное слово:

В Саддхармапундарика сутре Будда разрушает концепцию нирваны для эгоистов. Он говорит что нирвана - это промежуточное явление, это миг, который рано или поздно закончится. Бессмысленно мечтать о нирване - нам всё равно нужно будет рождаться снова и отдавать долги по максимуму, служить в абсолютном смысле этого слова. В частности, он говорит, что он сам не ушёл в нирвану, что ещё много раз будет приходить в этот мир, чтобы снова и снова давать квинтэссенцию учения сообразно уровню и потребностям каждого ученика....

стр. 7

Да и Махаяна, насколько я понял не ставит задачу прекращения перерождений, в Тибете тех или иных лам признавали эманациями будд, взять хотя бы шамарпа-лам и панчен-лам, которые считались эманациями будды Амитабхи.

Так что выбирайте, либо Тхеравада, либо школы северного или дальневосточного буддизма, с концепцией непребывающей нирваны.

----------

Дэнни (06.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Кеин

Спасибо за обзор и цитату из Саддхарма-пундарики сутры.



> Так что выбирайте, либо Тхеравада, либо школы северного или дальневосточного буддизма, с концепцией непребывающей нирваны.


Я подумаю и выберу конечно ;-)

----------

Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Если Будда не в нирване, то моя вера тщетна


Каждому своё:-)  Слава Будде, у нас есть ещё и тхеравада. И не важно к какой колеснице прибъешся-все пути ведут к экаяне.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Так любой текст тантры или скажем "Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты"- есть : "будда надиктовал". 
Тут подход может быть: плод  есть?- нет?, или "нравица" или "ну думаю- разумно"...
(Подлинность традиции всегда определялась- силой благоволившего ей царя)

----------


## Алик

> вот хотелось бы обсудить такую нелицеприятную тему, намеренное искажение информации, составителями древних текстов. 
> в частности, в махаянских текстах, введены новые персонажи, отсутсвующие в палийских. 
> чем дальше -тем больше "выдумок"
> В Шри Ланке, я встретил деятеля, который хвалится тем, что написал новую Сутру (кстати на тамильском языке), которую ему продиктовал сам Будда. 
> 
> 
>  Нагарджуне приписали приписали кучу текстов, разных веков, мифически увеличив его продолжительность жизни, ради придания текстам аутентичности.


Когда дерево растёт, у него появляются новые ветки, листья, а то, что раньше было гибкой молодой веточкой, становится грубым и шершавым стволом, в котором никто уже не узнает бывший саженец). Так что,на мой взгляд, всё в процессе развития.

----------

Монферран (05.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Когда дерево растёт, у него появляются новые ветки, листья, а то, что раньше было гибкой молодой веточкой, становится грубым и шершавым стволом, в котором никто уже не узнает бывший саженец). Так что,на мой взгляд, всё в процессе развития.


Может ли Учение Будды развиваться?

https://vk.com/wall-30976511_18489

----------

Монферран (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Может ли Учение Будды развиваться?
> 
> https://vk.com/wall-30976511_18489


"Много дорог к вершине горы, но там для всех светит одна луна" ). Что такое дзен, как не развитие Учения Будды? И вообще, Будда учил быть самому себе светильником, у каждого свой путь к Дхарме.

----------

Монферран (05.03.2016), Фил (05.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Может ли Учение Будды развиваться?
> 
> https://vk.com/wall-30976511_18489


Я думаю может развиваться не Дхарма, а способы её донесения. Люди меняются, меняется язык и культура и тексты могут менятся - это не проблема. Дхарма никуда не девается.

----------

Алик (05.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), Дэнни (06.03.2016), Максим& (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Цитаты в предложенной статье предостерегают адептов от ненужного умствования, пмсм.
Развитие буддизма не всегда было связано с какими-то умствованиями. Видно, что в учении Нагарджуны, и в дзен, напротив, учат тому, как избегать ненужных умствований. Хотя кому-то может показаться, что это умники еще те.

----------

Алик (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Я думаю может развиваться не Дхарма, а способы её донесения. Люди меняются, меняется язык и культура и тексты могут менятся - это не проблема. Дхарма никуда не девается.


Так речь не о способе донесения, а о появлении новых концепций, которых ранее не было, например: непребывающая нирвана, всякие там дакини и пр. 

Развитие тантрического буддизма посредством заимствования и приспосабливания шиваитских и шакто-шиваитских образцов

1 Параллельный Набор Ритуалов 
2 Махавайрочанāбхисамбодхи, Манджушримулакальпа и Буддагухья 
3 Сарвататхагатататтвасамграха и Первое Вторжение Шакта-Шиваизма: Одержание, Богиня, Сакрализация Секса 
4 Гухьясамаджа: божества в соитии, сексуальные Ритуалы Посвящения и Сакрализация Нечистоты 
5 Сарвабуддасамайогадакиниджаласамвара: Херука и Его Йогини, Иконография Капаликов, Ганамадала и Начало шайво-буддиской интертекстуальности 
6 Йогини-тантры: Полное Заимствование Шиваитской Видьяпитхи 
6.1 Хронология и Место Составления 
6.2 Самвара/Ваджрарудра и Ваджраварахи: Трансформация Бхайравы и его Партнерши 
6.3 Вознесение Богини до независимого статуса 
6.4 Заимствование Чарьи и Йоги из Видьяпитхи 
6.5 Заимствование Текстовых Пассажей из Видьяпитхи 
6.6 Обращение Иноверцев 
6.7 Отток Шакта-Буддизма в Бенгальский Шактизм 
7 Сноски 

http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...aAge_Russ.html

----------

Алик (05.03.2016), Антарадхана (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016), Фил (05.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

А что есть "новые концепции" ?
Даже из названия следует, что это какие-то новые конструкты. Какая разница, как кубики складывать?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Цитаты в предложенной статье предостерегают адептов от ненужного умствования, пмсм.
> Развитие буддизма не всегда было связано с какими-то умствованиями. Видно, что в учении Нагарджуны, и в дзен, напротив, учат тому, как избегать ненужных умствований. Хотя кому-то может показаться, что это умники еще те.


На счёт дзена, буддизм со временем обрастал схоластикой, двигался от простого к сложному, отягощаясь философией, логикой, которые в некоторых школах подолгу изучают. А чаньские патриархи, указывали на суть учения, на сердце учения, без схоластического отягощения.

----------

Алик (05.03.2016), Монферран (05.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> На счёт дзена, буддизм со временем обрастал схоластикой, двигался от простого к сложному, отягощаясь философией, логикой, которые в некоторых школах подолгу изучают. А чаньские патриархи, указывали на суть учения, на сердце учения, без схоластического отягощения.


Мне показалось, при самом поверхностном ознакомлении)), что и Муламадхьямакакарика служит той же цели, напрямую указывая на имеющиеся на то время отягощения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> вот хотелось бы обсудить такую нелицеприятную тему, намеренное искажение информации, составителями древних текстов. 
> в частности, в махаянских текстах, введены новые персонажи, отсутсвующие в палийских. 
> чем дальше -тем больше "выдумок"
> В Шри Ланке, я встретил деятеля, который хвалится тем, что написал новую Сутру (кстати на тамильском языке), которую ему продиктовал сам Будда. 
> 
> 
>  Нагарджуне приписали приписали кучу текстов, разных веков, мифически увеличив его продолжительность жизни, ради придания текстам аутентичности.


Во всём мире учёные и,  о ужас  - даже разные деятели, что-то пишут и создают. И эти както называется  в соответствии с той культурой, временем и традицией где это создаётся.

Может быть мифическим персонажам, стоит глубже ознакомиться с классификациями текстов принятых в той или иной традиции, а не лезть с праведным разоблачением, в то что просто непонятно и не соответствует собственным  современным (естественно самым правильным) и свойственным своей культуре (естественно единственно правильной) представлениям ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А что есть "новые концепции" ?
> Даже из названия следует, что это какие-то новые конструкты. Какая разница, как кубики складывать?


Ну например появление дакинь, как аспекта активной энергии будд и если Махаяна, игнорировала таких божеств как дакини и даже стращала ими мясоедов рождением от дакини, ставя их в один ряд с ракшасами: "Из дакини лона выйдет он в мир, либо в семействе мерзких пожирателей плоти  он будет рождён лоном ракшаса самки иль дикой кошкой, сей из людей худший" (Ланкаватара сутра), то в учениях буддийских тантрических школ, совсем уже другой взгляд на дакинь. С чем же связана их внезапная трансформация? Конечно с попыткой переварить шакто-шиваитские культы, где йогини и дакини играют главенствующую роль. 

Миранда Шо "Страстное просветление. Женщины в тантрическом буддизме": 

Андре Паду, специалистом по индуистской Тантре с мировой известностью, о том, что «в целом идеология шактизма... коренится в тантризме», можно в равной степени отнести к буддийской Тантре. Буддизм и шактизм настолько сходятся, что буддийскую Тантру можно по праву назвать «шактистским буддизмом». 

http://castalia.ru/biblioteca/librar...-buddizme.html

Из статьи Алексиса Сандерсона:

Но остается проблема греховности эзотерических буддийских ритуалов. *Приспосабливая сексуальные обряды шайвитов и их ритуальное употребление пяти драгоценностей и других нечистых субстанций, они создают особую разновидность Буддизма, которая будет рассматриваться, как выходящий за область применения дисциплины пратимокши*. Такая форма Буддизма, которая санкционировала принятие таких нетрадиционные практик в высших местах монашеского обучения, было оскорбительным, что и побудило некоторые общины монахов разрушать тантрические изображения и сжигать тантрические тексты (36). Традиция Абаякарагупты и Дарпаначарьи, оставалась верной ранней традиции, настаивая на том, что любой буддист, мирянин или монах, могут взять тантрические обеты и получать все посвящения, включая проблематичные посвящения, включающие сексуальные отношения, если он достиг понимания доктрины пустоты. Проблема нарушений обетов экзотерического буддизма, была решена затем посредством доктрины Махаяны, o высшей и низшей форм истины. Основной тенденцией, одноко, было видоизменение этих ритуалов так, чтобы они более не содержали таких нарушений. Великий тантрический мастер Атиша считал, что сексуальные элементы ритуала Ваджраяны были допустимыми только для женатых домохозяев. Монахи же могли получать все посвящения, включая наиболее тайные, но должны получать последнее только в символической или мысленной форме. Среди неварских буддистов Непала, была сделана ещё более тщательная подчистка. Хотя их ритуальные справочники основаны на работах Абаякарагупты и Дарпаначарьи и все те мужчины и женщины, кто получают инициацию в Йогинитантры, состоят в браке, вся явная сексуальность была удалена из ритуала, оставлись только алкоголь, мясо, одержание и атрибутика капаликов (38). 

http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...Sanderson.html

----------

Антарадхана (05.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016), Фил (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Каждому своё:-)  Слава Будде, у нас есть ещё и тхеравада. И не важно к какой колеснице прибъешся-все пути ведут к экаяне.


Не всё равно ли с какого окна, выскочит погорелец из горящего дома ?

Главное чтобы выскочил, а не тратил  время на исследования фурнитуры окон :-)

----------

Lanky (05.03.2016), Фил (05.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

Это все понятно, но в голову то к Вам никто же не влезет?
А внешняя ритуалистика все время трансформироваться будет.
Для меня ритуалы - внешнее, поэтому лично мне все равно.

А может кого-то с ритуалов шиваистских и торкнет.

----------


## Максим&

> Не всё равно ли с какого окна, выскочит погорелец из горящего дома ?
> 
> Главное чтобы выскочил, а не тратил  время на исследования фурнитуры окон :-)


Ну незнаю, часто и в фурнитуре можно разглядеть образы Великого Дао. Так что уже и пожар не пожар, и вроде и печет не сильно:-)

----------


## Фил

> Ну незнаю, часто и в фурнитуре можно разглядеть образы Великого Дао. Так что уже и пожар не пожар, и вроде и печет не сильно:-)


это декаданс  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну незнаю, часто и в фурнитуре можно разглядеть образы Великого Дао. Так что уже и пожар не пожар, и вроде и печет не сильно:-)


Он ?


 :Wink:

----------


## Максим&

Скорее так.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Скорее так.


Пока есть пожар, смотрящий, будет и горящий. 
Горя, рассматривая прелесть фурнитуры, скорее будет так как выше.

----------


## Максим&

> Пока есть пожар, смотрящий, будет и горящий. 
> Горя, рассматривая прелесть фурнитуры, скорее будет так как выше.


В течение асамкхьей кальп,
[Я] вечно пребываю на горе Священного Орла
А также в других местах.
В то время, когда живые существа видят,
Что кальпа исчерпана,
И [всё] сгорает в великом огне,
В моей земле мир и покой,
[Она] вечно наполнена богами и людьми,
Дворцы в садах и рощах величественно украшены
Различными драгоценностями,
На деревьях из драгоценностей много цветов и плодов,
Живые существа развлекаются и радуются,
Боги бьют в небесные барабаны,
И вечно исполняют музыку,
Осыпают дождём цветов мандара Будду,
А также великое собрание.
*Моя Чистая Земля210 никогда не будет разрушена,
Но всем кажется, что она горит,
Что [её] наполняют печали
И различные страдания.*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но всем *кажется*, что она горит,
> Что  наполняют печали
> И различные страдания.


Пока есть *кажется*, будет и горящий.

----------

Доня (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *В моей земле мир и покой,
>  [Она] вечно наполнена богами и людьми,
> Дворцы в садах и рощах величественно украшены
>  Различными драгоценностями,
> На деревьях из драгоценностей много цветов и плодов,
> Живые существа развлекаются и радуются,
> Боги бьют в небесные барабаны,
> И вечно исполняют музыку,
> Осыпают дождём цветов мандара Будду,
> ...


Она  всегда была такой, и будет такой, и даже сейчас такая.
Но *кажеться*. 

Моя Чистая Земля  - не значит лично Будды Шакьямуни. Она и Ваша и моя и других
_Я, моя, моё_ в Лотосовой Сутре ( и других Сутрах Третьего Поворота)- относится к Будда Природе\Природе Ума всех живых существ.

----------


## Максим&

> Она  всегда была такой, и будет такой, и даже сейчас такая.
> Но *кажеться*. 
> 
> Моя Чистая Земля  - не значит лично Будды Шакьямуни. Она и Ваша и моя и других
> _Я, моя, моё_ в Лотосовой Сутре ( и других Сутрах Третьего Поворота)- относится к Будда Природе\Природе Ума всех живых существ.


Так я о том и говорю-куда бежать? От самого себя?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так я о том и говорю-куда бежать? От самого *себя*?


 От *того*, что* кажеться*  :Smilie: 

(только не бежать, а постигать\прозревать\понимать то, что есть и как есть)

----------

Максим& (05.03.2016), Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Мы не должны всецело опираться на тексты,но и не должны отрицать их.
Так что ложь,не ложь - какое дело?Если человек видит,что это ложь, то этому доверять не стоит. Ну а на вымышленных персонажей вообще не стоит обращать внимание. Главное то что они хотят до нас донести.

----------


## Алик

"Сказка - ложь, да в ней намёк. Добрым молодцам урок. "  :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> .....в Лотосовой Сутре ( и других Сутрах Третьего Поворота)- относится к Будда Природе\Природе Ума всех живых существ.


Сутра Лотоса не относится к "третьему повороту", она сама по себе (экаяна и надмирный/извечный Будда). Да и намного старше.

----------


## Харуказе

Ну так то да. Так что я не стал бы привязаться к возможности/не возможности существования  Авалокитешвары/Гуаньинь/Кэннон. Лучше поразмыслить о том,что в тексте хотят передать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сутра Лотоса не относится к "третьему повороту"


Есть разные классификации Учения Будды.
При классификации по Трем Поворотам, Учения Лотосовой Сутры относятся к Третьему. 




> она сама по себе (экаяна .


Есть и классификации по Янам - колесницам.




> надмирный/извечный Будда). Да и намного старше.


Это у буддологов. Не все буддисты с этим согласны.

----------


## Shus

> Есть разные классификации Учения Будды.
> При классификации по Трем Поворотам, Учения Лотосовой Сутры относятся к Третьему. 
> Есть и классификации по Янам - колесницам.
> Это у буддологов. Не все буддисты с этим согласны.


Не все понятно, но будем считать, что Вам виднее ))

----------


## Максим&

> Есть разные классификации Учения Будды.
> При классификации по Трем Поворотам, Учения Лотосовой Сутры относятся к Третьему. 
> 
> 
> Есть и классификации по Янам - колесницам.
> 
> 
> Это у буддологов. Не все буддисты с этим согласны.


У каких буддологов? Разве буддологи написали Садхарму и Паринирвану? Если в Саддхарме извечность и надмирность только подразумеваются но прямо не проговариваются, то в Махапаринирване там целые цитаты можно постить неуставая:-)  
Несколько дальневосточных школ этой доктрины придерживались и придерживаются. Иногда Амиду с Вайрочаной местами меняют, но то уже такое.
Ну а согласны-не согласны это уж дело третье.

----------


## Нико

Всегда считала Лотосовую сутрой Третьего поворота....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У каких буддологов? Разве буддологи написали Садхарму и Паринирвану? Если в Саддхарме извечность и надмирность только подразумеваются но прямо не проговариваются, то в Махапаринирване там целые цитаты можно постить неуставая:-)  
> Несколько дальневосточных школ этой доктрины придерживались и *придерживаются*. Иногда Амиду с Вайрочаной местами меняют, но то уже такое.
> Ну а согласны-не согласны это уж дело третье.


Возможно, что есть дальневосточные традиции которые придерживаются доктрины существования  Извечного Надмирного Будды.

Но где они, почему конкретно от них ничего этого не слышно ?

----------


## Shus

> Всегда считала Лотосовую сутрой Третьего поворота....


Бывает... Считать легче, чем читать.)))
Можно начать с Википедии: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Три_поворота (там в конце как бы намекается, что есть и другие буддизмы, более ранние), ну и статью (только англ.!!!) о Сутре Лотоса.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Во всём мире учёные и,  о ужас  - даже разные деятели, что-то пишут и создают.


и что, они все это приписывают Адаму с Евой?

Развитие буддийской мысли -это замечательно. Но зачем это развитие выдавать за изначальный промысел Гаутамы?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

писать, так я слышал, (от Будды), и вкладывать заведомо новый текст или строки -отсебятины, это нарушение Благородного Восьмиричного, в частности, Правильной речи.

----------


## Нико

> Бывает... Считать легче, чем читать.)))
> Можно начать с Википедии: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Три_поворота (там в конце как бы намекается, что есть и другие буддизмы, более ранние), ну и статью (только англ.!!!) о Сутре Лотоса.


Любопытно, кто автор сей неоднозначной статьи в Вике....

----------

Shus (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Бывает... Считать легче, чем читать.)))
> Можно начать с Википедии: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Три_поворота (там в конце как бы намекается, что есть и другие буддизмы, более ранние), ну и статью (только англ.!!!) о Сутре Лотоса.


Там в конце Лотосовая Сутра, также к Третьему Повороту  отнесена:

3.Итоговый поворот: третья фаза — период Лотосовой сутры. В этот период существа уже были готовы воспринять учения Единой колесницы будд (экаяна). В этом повороте Будда свёл производные учения трех колесниц обратно к Единой колеснице.(с)

Хоть и неясно, кто из индийских Учителей этой последней классификации придерживался. Скорее всего уже в Китае появилась, но тогда почему более ранняя.

----------


## Shus

> Возможно, что есть дальневосточные традиции которые придерживаются доктрины существования  Извечного Надмирного Будды.
> Но где они, почему конкретно от них ничего этого не слышно ?


Ну как же:  Единство принципов йогачары и мадхьямики в учении Хуаянь
Этими учениями фактически "закрылся" китайский буддизм (Чандракирти они уже не переводили). По хронологии это период самой ранней тантры (Махавайрочана, т.е. чжэнь-янь/сингон).

----------

Tong Po (07.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (05.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Там в конце Лотосовая Сутра, тоже к Третьему Повороту и отнесена:
> 
> 3.Итоговый поворот: третья фаза — период Лотосовой сутры. В этот период существа уже были готовы воспринять учения Единой колесницы будд (экаяна). В этом повороте Будда свёл производные учения трех колесниц обратно к Единой колеснице.(с)
> 
> Хоть и неясно, кто из индийских Учителей этой последней классификации придерживался. Скорее всего уже в Китае появилась, но тогда почему более ранняя.


Ну да, только по чьей классификации? Статья поверхностная в этой части. Я Вам ссылку выше дал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну как же:  Единство принципов йогачары и мадхьямики в учении Хуаянь
> Этими учениями фактически "закрылся" китайский буддизм (Чандракирти они уже не переводили). По хронологии это период самой ранней тантры (Махавайрочана, т.е. чжэнь-янь/сингон).


Извиняюсь,  но как это сообщение отвечает на вопрос:

Возможно, что есть дальневосточные традиции которые придерживаются доктрины существования Извечного Надмирного Будды.
Но где они, почему конкретно *от них* ничего этого не слышно ?

----------


## Shus

> Извиняюсь,  но как это сообщение отвечает на вопрос:
> Возможно, что есть дальневосточные традиции которые придерживаются доктрины существования Извечного Надмирного Будды.
> Но где они, почему конкретно *от них* ничего этого не слышно ?


Природа Будды в виде "татахагатагарбхи" Вас чем-то не устраивает. Или Вы что другое имели ввиду?
Кстати, а Амитабха он разве не извечный и надмирный?

----------


## Максим&

> Возможно, что есть дальневосточные традиции которые придерживаются доктрины существования  Извечного Надмирного Будды.
> 
> Но где они, почему конкретно от них ничего этого не слышно ?


Так я уже писал. Япония, начиная с эпохи Хэйан и по сей день. Возможно китайские "амидаисты" близки к этому, чаньцы кто изучает хуаянь. 
Ну и если б не китайцы, то и о тибетском буддизме можно было бы говорить-где он?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Насколько я могу судить, сочинения разнообразных гуру Махаяны, приписываемые Будде нельзя так уж запросто считать ложью, скорее всего, эти люди искренне верили в свои идеи, да и идеи (как видим по истории школ Махаяны) были явно не без содержания, так или иначе. 

В общем...

Видимо, в разные эпохи и в разных культурных слоях понятия "ложь" и "правда" сильно мигрировали туда-сюда, порой с причудливым результатом. 

Как воспринимать? Думаю самым здравым будет как раз актуальный нашей (релятивистской) эпохе подход - то, что человек выбрал для себя, то и есть истина. Демократично. И экономит время и силы, кои в ином случае пришлось бы потратить на бесплодные споры  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> писать, так я слышал, (от Будды), и вкладывать заведомо новый текст или строки -отсебятины, это нарушение Благородного Восьмиричного, в частности, Правильной речи.


это так. Но кто сейчас хоть чего-то от Будды слышал? Где они, которые "я так слышал"?
Это не религия Книги.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так я уже писал. Япония, начиная с эпохи Хэйан и по сей день. Возможно китайские "амидаисты" близки к этому, чаньцы кто изучает хуаянь. 
> Ну и если б не китайцы, то и о тибетском буддизме можно было бы говорить-где он?


Возможно, не отрицаю. Учение Будды глубоко, широко и многогранно.

Но хотелось бы конкретно услышать утверждение кого-то из авторитетных представителей дальневосточных традиций о существовании  Извечного Надмирного Будды.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> это так. Но кто сейчас хоть чего-то от Будды слышал? Где они, которые "я так слышал"?


а вам именно сейчас надо?

сейчас тоже есть, не сомневайтесь. в первом посте писал про новейшую сутру со словами Гаутамы (на тамильском), 21 век. Брошюра издана с неграмотным английским построчным "переводом".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Природа Будды в виде "татахагатагарбхи" Вас чем-то не устраивает. Или Вы что другое имели ввиду?
> Кстати, а Амитабха он разве не извечный и надмирный?


В Кагью также придерживаются Учений Третьего Поворота, но о нет ничего о существовании Извечного Надмирного Будды.

Амитабха: 
не извечный, он обрёл Просветление 
не надмирный, есть и другие Чистые Страны, уровня Самбхогакаи.

----------


## Фил

> а вам именно сейчас надо?
> 
> сейчас тоже есть, не сомневайтесь. в первом посте писал про новейшую сутру со словами Гаутамы (на тамильском), 21 век


Это он ничего не "я так слышал", пусть не свистит.

----------

Алик (05.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> В Кагью также придерживаются Учений Третьего Поворота, но о нет ничего о существовании Извечного Надмирного Будды.
> Амитабха: 
> не извечный, он обрёл Просветление 
> не надмирный, есть и другие Чистые Страны, уровня Самбхогакаи.


Пожалуйста (Сутра Лотоса):
"С тех пор, как я стал Буддой, ....... Но на самом деле не исчезал, | А вечно пребывал здесь | И проповедовал Дхарму. | Хотя я вечно пребываю здесь, | С помощью силы божественных "проникновений" | [Я] делаю себя невидимым для живых существ | C перевернутым [сознанием], |Хотя [я всегда] рядом. |.......| Тогда я вместе с монахами появлюсь | На горе Священного Орла | И скажу всем живым существам, | Что вечно пребываю здесь и не исчезаю.... Свет [моей] мудрости беспределен. | [Моя] жизнь продолжается бесчисленные кальпы....
ну и т.п."

P.S. Не очень понял зачем Вы Кагью пытаетесь сопоставить с ранними сутрами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пожалуйста (Сутра Лотоса):
> "С тех пор, как я стал Буддой, ....... Но на самом деле не исчезал, | А вечно пребывал здесь | И проповедовал Дхарму. | Хотя я вечно пребываю здесь, | С помощью силы божественных "проникновений" | [Я] делаю себя невидимым для живых существ | C перевернутым [сознанием], |Хотя [я всегда] рядом. |.......| Тогда я вместе с монахами появлюсь | На горе Священного Орла | И скажу всем живым существам, | Что вечно пребываю здесь и не исчезаю.... Свет [моей] мудрости беспределен. | [Моя] жизнь продолжается бесчисленные кальпы....
> ну и т.п."
> 
> P.S. Не очень понял зачем Вы Кагью пытаетесь сопоставить с ранними сутрами.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post748333

В Кагью центральная\основная передача это Учения о Природе Будде, то-есть Учения Третьего Поворота.

п.с. не совсем ясно, что значит ранние сутры.

----------


## Shus

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post748333
> В Кагью центральная\основная передача это Учения о Природе Будде, то-есть Учения Третьего Поворота.
> п.с. не совсем ясно, что значит ранние сутры.


Речь идет об учениях, которые оформились задолго до Кагью (и существуют до сих пор). Ладно, давайте заканчивать наверное - тема все-таки не об этом.
Спокойной ночи.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Речь идет об учениях, которые оформились задолго до Кагью (и существуют до сих пор). Ладно, давайте заканчивать наверное - тема все-таки не об этом.
> Спокойной ночи.


Спокойной ночи !

----------


## Алик

> ? Думаю самым здравым будет как раз актуальный нашей (релятивистской) эпохе подход - то, что человек выбрал для себя, то и есть истина. Демократично. И экономит время и силы, кои в ином случае пришлось бы потратить на бесплодные споры


Если есть выбор - это уже не истина. Хотя и демократично, конечно.)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Если есть выбор - это уже не истина. Хотя и демократично, конечно.)


Выбор не только есть, но и неизбежен. Человек что-то для себя выбирает, так всегда было, так и сейчас. Потом с этим живет, это истина _для него_. Или уж всяко не ложь. Некоторым людям может казаться, что они не делают выбор. Это иллюзия. Все делают выбор, разные выборы по жизни и к чему-то приходят. К чему-то, что считают для себя правдой. Просто в нашу эпоху это более основательно легализовано благодаря открытию теории относительности и пониманию, что всё зависит от точки отсчета. А точка отсчета везде.

----------


## Алик

> Выбор не только есть, но и неизбежен. Человек что-то для себя выбирает, так всегда было, так и сейчас. Потом с этим живет, это истина _для него_. Или уж всяко не ложь. Некоторым людям может казаться, что они не делают выбор. Это иллюзия. Все делают выбор, разные выборы по жизни и к чему-то приходят. К чему-то, что считают для себя правдой. Просто в нашу эпоху это более основательно легализовано благодаря открытию теории относительности и пониманию, что всё зависит от точки отсчета. А точка отсчета везде.


Когда нет эго - нет и выбора. Некому выбирать, фантазировать, предполагать, предугадывать. Тогда всё, что Вы делаете становится истиной, всё для этого мира, всё правильно. Как только появляется тот, кто выбирает, тут же появляются варианты. Но все эти варианты  - иллюзия. И тогда правильный выбор можно сделать только случайно. А Вы спросите себя - откуда берётся тот, кто делает выбор? Откуда появляется эго?

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Возможно, не отрицаю. Учение Будды глубоко, широко и многогранно.
> 
> Но хотелось бы конкретно услышать утверждение кого-то из авторитетных представителей дальневосточных традиций о существовании  Извечного Надмирного Будды.


Пишите, общайтесь.
http://www.nichiren.or.jp/english/
http://www.tendai.org

А ещё лучше прочтите сами Махапаринирвану. Как говорится-прийди и виждь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (06.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А ещё лучше прочтите сами Махапаринирвану. Как говорится-прийди и виждь.


 Не пойму я её, сам.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я думаю может развиваться не Дхарма, а способы её донесения. Люди меняются, меняется язык и культура и тексты могут менятся - это не проблема. Дхарма никуда не девается.


Скорее, способы ее ВОСПРИЯТИЯ :Smilie: 

Что для одного ложь, для другого просто отличное от стереотипного мнение. Если нам не кажется что-то истиной, - это еще не ложь. А в буддизме мы все избирательно относимся к разным источникам. Думаю, это всегда вопрос лично кармической предрасположенности и того, сколько пользы бывает конкретному индивиду от источника. И во что он верит.

Мы тут как-то читали источник один вдесятером и обсуждали. Интересно, что каждый услышал свое по некоторым пунктам. И так всегда.

----------

Фил (06.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Когда нет эго - нет и выбора. Некому выбирать, фантазировать, предполагать, предугадывать. Тогда всё, что Вы делаете становится истиной, всё для этого мира, всё правильно. Как только появляется тот, кто выбирает, тут же появляются варианты. Но все эти варианты  - иллюзия. И тогда правильный выбор можно сделать только случайно. А Вы спросите себя - откуда берётся тот, кто делает выбор? Откуда появляется эго?


Обсуждали ложь в буддийских текстах - порвали все шаблоны. Вот что дзен животворящий делает!
И действительно - удивительно: люди сами создают себе искусственных сущностей, живут с ними, свыкаются, а потом попробуй отбери игрушку.
Однако без серьезной практики, с учителем, коанами, вряд ли получится зафиксировать чье-то внимание на хорошем вопросе дольше, чем на две минуты... :—/

----------

Алик (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в *Brahmajala Sutta* Гаутама перечисляет 62 еретических (с его точки зрения ) воззрения. интересно, если подобная махаянская сутта?
эти 62, мы можем найти теперь в различных дхарма -традициях

(i) Four Kinds of Belief in Eternity, Sassata Ditthi,
(ii) Four Kinds of Dualistic belief in Eternity and Non-eternity, Ekacca Sassata Ditthi,
(iii) Four Views of the World being Finite or Infinite, Antananta Ditthi,
(iv) Four Kinds of ambiguous evasion, Amaravikkhepa
(v) Two Doctrines of Non-Causality, Adhiccasamuppanna Vada.

 Sixteen Kinds of Belief in the Existence of Sanna after death, Uddhamaghatanika Sanni Vada,
 Eight Kinds of Belief in the Non-Existence of Sanna after death, Uddhamaghatanika Asanni Vada,
Eight Kinds of Belief in the Existence of Neither sanna nor non-sanna after death, Uddhamaghatanika Nevasanni Nassani Vada.
 Seven Kinds of Belief in Annihilation, Uccheda Vada,
 Five Kinds of Mundane Nibbana *(чем вам не Дзогчен или Сатори в Дзене?)* as realizable in this very life, Ditthadhamma Nibbana Vada.

P.S. я не выступаю с критикой, но лишь дискутирую

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016), Фил (06.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Шарипутра: Я в одиночестве всё время был под деревом в горном лесу и сидел ли, ходил ли постоянно думал так: "Мы все одинаково проникли в природу дхарм. Почему же Татхагата спасает нас с помощью малой Колесницы?" Но [теперь я знаю] это наша вина, а не Почитаемого В Мирах. 

Татхагата:Шарипутра! Сейчас и я [делаю] также. Зная, что живые существа имеют разнообразные желания, глубоко [к ним] привязаны в [своих] сердцах, [я] проповедую [им] Дхарму, следуя [их] исконной природе, с помощью различных рассуждений, сравнений, речей, силы уловок. Шарипутра! Это для того, чтобы все [они] обрели всеобъемлющую мудрость Одной Колесницы Будды.
В течение трижды по семь дней [я] думал:
"Мудрость, которую я обрёл,
Чудесная, наивысшая.
А "корни" живых существ тупые.
[Живые существа] привязаны к удовольствиям,
Слепы в своей глупости,
Как же можно привести к спасению таких существ?"

Шарипутра! Сейчас и я [делаю] также. Зная, что живые существа имеют разнообразные желания, глубоко [к ним] привязаны в [своих] сердцах, [я] проповедую [им] Дхарму, следуя [их] исконной природе, с помощью различных рассуждений, сравнений, речей, силы уловок. Шарипутра! Это для того, чтобы все [они] обрели всеобъемлющую мудрость Одной Колесницы Будды.
Шарипутра! Ведь во всех мирах десяти сторон [света] нет двух Колесниц. Как же могут быть три [Колесницы]?
Шарипутра! Будды выходят в злой мир пяти "замутнений". Это "замутнение" кальпы, "замутнение" заблуждениями, "замутнение" живых существ, "замутнение" видения, "замутнение" жизни98. Таким образом, Шарипутра, во время беспорядочной и "мутной" кальпы грязь на живых существах велика, [они] жестоки и алчны, завистливы и ревнивы. Так как [они] взращивают в себе корни всего недоброго, будды проповедуют Дхарму с помощью силы уловки, разделив Одну Колесницу Будды на три.
Шарипутра! Если мои ученики, которые называют себя архатами, пратьекабуддами, не слушают и не знают того, о чём будды-татхагаты учат только бодхисаттв, то [они] не ученики Будды, не архаты, не пратьекабудды.

Более подробно см.Садхарма-пундарика-сутра, Гл.2,3.

----------

Чагна Дордже (06.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Обсуждали ложь в буддийских текстах - порвали все шаблоны. Вот что дзен животворящий делает!
> И действительно - удивительно: люди сами создают себе искусственных сущностей, живут с ними, свыкаются, а потом попробуй отбери игрушку.
> Однако без серьезной практики, с учителем, коанами, вряд ли получится зафиксировать чье-то внимание на хорошем вопросе дольше, чем на две минуты... :—/


Так ведь,на самом деле, нет никаких двух минут. Всегда реален только этот момент.) Главное - это не включать проверяющий ум.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016), Фил (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Если мои ученики, которые называют себя архатами, пратьекабуддами, не слушают и не знают того, о чём будды-татхагаты учат только бодхисаттв, то [они] не ученики Будды, не архаты, не пратьекабудды.
> 
> Более подробно см.Садхарма-пундарика-сутра, Гл.2,3.


спасибо за интересную цитату. Но одно лишь слово 'Садхарма-пундарика-сутра' вовсе не вызывает у меня трепетной догматической безотчетной веры в содержимое текста. Нужно анализировать.
В частности, обьясните, для чего архатам (а тем более пратьекабуддам!) слушать о чем учат бодхисаттв, если обе эти категории достигли ниббаны, конечной цели, которой достиг и Гаутама?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

если анализировать Готаму в палийских суттах и Шакьямуни в махаянских сутрах, возникает впечатление, что это два разных человека.

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> не слушают и не знают того, о чём будды-татхагаты учат только бодхисаттв, *то [они] не ученики Будды*, не архаты, не пратьекабудды.
> 
> Более подробно см.Садхарма-пундарика-сутра, Гл.2,3.


то есть, здесь речь идёт о том, что архаты, не изучавшие махаяны (учения бодхисаттв) и не буддисты вобще

ну с пратьекабуддами понятно, они не ученики Будды, потому что без учителя до ниббаны дошли.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Так ведь,на самом деле, нет никаких двух минут. Всегда реален только этот момент.) Главное - это не включать проверяющий ум.


это вы на собственном опыте убедились?

----------


## Фил

> это вы на собственном опыте убедились?


Да.
Время субъективно и психологично.

----------

Алик (06.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> это вы на собственном опыте убедились?


Да.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

то есть, вам удалось "не включать проверяющий ум" ?

----------


## Алик

> то есть, вам удалось "не включать проверяющий ум" ?


Если Вам не нравится этот речевой оборот, можно сказать - не проверяйте себя. Это совсем не трудно.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Кеин

> Каждому своё:-)  Слава Будде, у нас есть ещё и тхеравада. И не важно к какой колеснице прибъешся-все пути ведут к экаяне.


Да у меня всё просто, почему я не думаю что Будда вечный и надмирный. До Будды Шакьямуни были и другие Будды, ну если они все такие вечные и надмирные, хде Будда Кашьяпа? ХДЕ? А нету!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

речевой оборот нормальный. я не говорил, что не нравится, лишь задал вопрос, удалось ли?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> можно сказать - не проверяйте себя. Это совсем не трудно.


прошу прощения, но я не понимаю. Это как противоположность Правильной внимательности ( sati)? (в Восьмиричном Благородном)

----------


## Монферран

> Если Вам не нравится этот речевой оборот, можно сказать - не проверяйте себя. Это совсем не трудно.


Откровенно говоря, не понимаю, о какой проверке идет речь. Можно как-то продемонстрировать?
Может быть, есть еще альтернативное выражение?

----------


## Монферран

> Да.
> Время субъективно и психологично.

----------

Vladiimir (06.03.2016), Фил (06.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Откровенно говоря, не понимаю, о какой проверке идет речь. Можно как-то продемонстрировать?
> Может быть, есть еще альтернативное выражение?


Дзен-Мастер Ву Бонг говорил, что, когда Вы делаете что-либо на 100%, Вы уже просветлены.) Вот когда Вы гуляете по улице, что происходит в реальности? Только прогулка, когда даже Вас нет: фантик на дороге, машина проехала, ворона каркнула - всё  здесь и сейчас. А проверяющий ум выдёргивает из этого мира - тут же появляюсь я с букетом проблем. Но где этот букет был  до того, как появился проверяющий ум?

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Дзен-Мастер Ву Бонг говорил, что, когда Вы делаете что-либо на 100%, Вы уже просветлены.) Вот когда Вы гуляете по улице, что происходит в реальности? Только прогулка, когда даже Вас нет: фантик на дороге, машина проехала, ворона каркнула - всё  здесь и сейчас. А проверяющий ум выдёргивает из этого мира - тут же появляюсь я с букетом проблем. Но где этот букет был  до того, как появился проверяющий ум?


Уточню: да, читал. Что-то в этом есть. Но что представляют из себя "проценты", которые портят стопроцентность? Из чего появляюсь я с букетом проблем?

----------

Алик (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Дзен-Мастер Ву Бонг говорил



говорил он красиво. а был ли он здесь и сейчас?

почему то Гаутама критиковал Алара Калама и его путь, хотя у Каламы было, по свидетельству самого Гаутамы, глубокий метитативный опыт самадхи

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

врят ли Алара Калама не реализовал неконцептуальность.
однако Гаутама его (достаточно высокое) достижение (ни восприятие ни не- восприятие) назвал сансарическим состоянием

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Дзен-Мастер Ву Бонг вполне мог и превзойти сансарические состояния и даже несансарические подвиги современников Гаутамы. Сансарические люди, конечно, имеют полное право в этом сомневаться.

----------

Алик (06.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Уточню: да, читал. Что-то в этом есть. Но что представляют из себя "проценты", которые портят стопроцентность? Из чего появляюсь я с букетом проблем?


Из мышления, больше неоткуда появляться. Рассудок - самый ценный наш инструмент, но это только инструмент. Мы же не машем руками просто так - они управляются рассудком. А рассудок, в свою очередь, должен управляться нашим истинным Я. Когда истинное Я спит - рассудком некому управлять, вот он и придумывает что попало).

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016), Фил (06.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> говорил он красиво. а был ли он здесь и сейчас?
> 
> почему то Гаутама критиковал Алара Калама и его путь, хотя у Каламы было, по свидетельству самого Гаутамы, глубокий метитативный опыт самадхи


Учение Дзен-Мастера Ву Бонга описано в книге "Жизнь дзен, жизнь момента" http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....BD%D1%82%D0%B0 замечательная книга с великолепным переводом Александры Рымарь.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> врят ли Алара Калама не реализовал неконцептуальность.
> однако Гаутама его (достаточно высокое) достижение (ни восприятие ни не- восприятие) назвал сансарическим состоянием


Потому что есть такая загадка:



> Случай 43
> «Ни холодно, ни жарко» Тонг-Шаня (Тодзана).
> Монах спросил Тодзана: «Когда становится холодно и жарко как мне избежать этого?».                                                                                                                                                     
> Тодзан сказал: «Почему бы тебе не отправиться в место, где ни холодно, ни жарко?».                                                  
> Монах спросил: «И что это за место?».                                                                                                                                           
> Тодзан ответил: «Когда холодно - холод убивает тебя, когда жарко - жара убивает тебя».

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Главное - это не включать проверяющий ум.


вам это удалось?

----------


## Монферран

> Из мышления, больше неоткуда появляться. Рассудок - самый ценный наш инструмент, но это только инструмент. Мы же не машем руками просто так - они управляются рассудком. А рассудок, в свою очередь, должен управляться нашим истинным Я. Когда истинное Я спит - рассудком некому управлять, вот он и придумывает что попало).


Советы не проверять себя, делать все на 100% - выглядят как указание на что-то элементарное и очевидное.
Но тем более обескураживающими они становятся, когда понимаешь, что не видишь, на что они указывают.

И мышление также выглядит как естественный кандидат на место причины или спутника всех переживаний.
Итак, мышление-инструмент используется как-то не так. 
Что же это за проверка в мышлении? Какими мыслями она сопровождается?

Предположу: мышление "а правильно ли я делаю, не ошибаюсь ли?" должно быть не бесконтрольным, а использоваться как инструмент для задач, требующих проверки, без участия этого страдающего "я".
Сомнение остается в том, что одна такая мысль не выглядит как универсальный источник всех бед.

----------


## Алик

> Советы не проверять себя, делать все на 100% - выглядят как указание на что-то элементарное и очевидное.
> Но тем более обескураживающими они становятся, когда понимаешь, что не видишь, на что они указывают.
> 
> И мышление также выглядит как естественный кандидат на место причины или спутника всех переживаний.
> Итак, мышление-инструмент используется как-то не так. 
> Что же это за проверка в мышлении? Какими мыслями она сопровождается?
> 
> Предположу: мышление "а правильно ли я делаю, не ошибаюсь ли?" должно быть не бесконтрольным, а использоваться как инструмент для задач, требующих проверки, без участия этого страдающего "я".
> Сомнение остается в том, что одна такая мысль не выглядит как универсальный источник всех бед.


В школе дзен Кван Ум есть только " не знаю"). От всех бед!

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> вам это удалось?


Конечно). Вы сами это делаете не меньше, чем 470 раз в день. 

ЭТО ближе к тебе, чем твоя кожа. 
Когда ты открываешь глаза, ЭТО - первое, что ты видишь. 
Когда ты закрываешь глаза, ЭТО никуда не исчезает. 
Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя 
(Дзен Мастер Та Хуэй)

----------


## Монферран

> В школе дзен Кван Ум есть только " не знаю"). От всех бед!


Погодите-ка!  :Smilie:  Вы говорите о нежелательной проверке, как будто знаете, что это такое.
Прошу Вас, поясните еще.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в чем разница теистических практик, например веры в Аллаха с его раем и надеждой туда перенестись 
и практикой Амитабхи c и его райским местечком?



(уберём только теистический экстремизм, проигнорируем)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

В  «Амитабхавьюха-сутра». Будда Шакьямуни (!) беседует со своим учеником Шарипутрой о счастливой стране «Высшей Радости» далеко на западе, где пребывает будда Амитабха. Ее жители не подвержены страданиям и вечно радуются. 

*жаль только, что в палийских суттах эта интересная беседа не сохранилась.*

----------


## Максим&

> спасибо за интересную цитату. Но одно лишь слово 'Садхарма-пундарика-сутра' вовсе не вызывает у меня трепетной догматической безотчетной веры в содержимое текста. Нужно анализировать.
> В частности, обьясните, для чего архатам (а тем более пратьекабуддам!) слушать о чем учат бодхисаттв, если обе эти категории достигли ниббаны, конечной цели, которой достиг и Гаутама?


Я не ради полемики процетировал, а лишь для того чтоб показать, что на все подобные вопросы ( а они ведь по любому возникали в процессе истории) у махаянцев всегда находились свои ответы. Ну например, в той же Садхарме сказано, что нирвана архатов-неистинная нирвана. Это не значит, что она от Мары, но что они ( архаты) не завершили свой путь до конца, а возродяться скажем в некоей Чистой Земле где смогут вступить на Путь Экаяны.
Насчёт "неучеников"это скорее гипербола какая-то, так как в той же сутре говорится что Татхагата видит всех без исключения как своих детей и даже Девадатта станет в итоге буддой.
Я понимаю что это вас нисколько не убеждает если вы предпочитает идти путём тхеравады-но неужели вы серьёзно думаете, что запостив что-то из Брахмаджалы или иной палийской сутты, махаянцы начнут рвать себе волосы на голове или прозреют вдруг в один момент: О горе нам убогим, сколько веков мы пребывали в неведении, все наши глупые патриархи невежи, все наши традиции аскетики и философии чушь собачья, все наши дхармапалы, йидамы и прочая нежить помельче:-) лишь шелупонь. Айда братцы на Шри-Ланку постигать Дхарму, молиться зубу Блаженного и есть капусту:-) 
Явно же абсурд, правда? Ничего такого не будет. Вот вы говорите что Садхарма вам не авторитетна. Но почему вы думаете, что махаянцы трепещут от Брахмаджалы или иной сутты? Они имеют такое же полное право сомневаться в аутентичности сутт. Докажите мне что Брахмаджаллу изрекал Шакьямуни, а не была она добавленна в канон спустя пятьсот или тыщу лет после паринирваны? У вас есть полный список канона включающий перечень сутт за 1век, 3 или 5 или только вера?
Вам близок палийский Шакьямуни и непонятен махаянский-но это же ваше видение и предпочтение. Оно ни лучше и не хуже как по мне -оно ваше и вам с ним жить и идти по Пути.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Да у меня всё просто, почему я не думаю что Будда вечный и надмирный. До Будды Шакьямуни были и другие Будды, ну если они все такие вечные и надмирные, хде Будда Кашьяпа? ХДЕ? А нету!


У кого-то из тхеравадинских Учителей читал логичное опровержение ошибочного тезиса о существовании Татхагаты после Париниббаны. Что-то вроде того, что если предположить, что Будда после Париниббаны имеет существование, то нужно продолжить эту мысль: если он имеет некое существование в Париниббане, то значит он имеет становление, а все что имеет становление, подвержено изменению и прекращению, т.е. продолжительность во времени и конечность - т.е. аничча и дуккха, а значит выше этого состояния могут быть еще более тонкие состояния, и освобождение уже от этого становления и существования, т.е. ниббану в ниббане. Такая схема является рекурсией самсары, и показывает абсурдность идеи о неком виде существования Будды в Ниббане.

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016), Кеин (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Явно же абсурд, правда?


конечно абсурд. мне совершенно безразлично, что вы и другие на форуме практикуют. Я дискутирую, с теми кому это может быть интересно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> в чем разница теистических практик, например веры в Аллаха с его раем и надеждой туда перенестись 
> и практикой Амитабхи c и его райским местечком?  
> 
> (уберём только теистический экстремизм, проигнорируем)


Возможно Вам ближе Учения Тхеравады, тогда Вы можете ознакомиться с местами\состояниями пребывания Анагамин.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> . Айда братцы на Шри-Ланку постигать Дхарму, молиться зубу Блаженного и есть капусту:-)


это я такое сказал, или кто? тот кто здесь и сейчас?
зубам я не молюсь, увы...
я вообще придерживаюсь мнения, что все останки Гаутамы были разделены на несколько частей, и все они были замурованы в специально построенные для этого в Индии ступы.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Возможно Вам ближе Учения Тхеравады, тогда Вы можете ознакомиться с местами\состояниями пребывания Анагамин.


Да, согласно Палийскому Канону есть 5 высших миров Рупа(брахма)-локи, которые соответствуют состоянию Четвертой Джханы. Их называют Чистыми Обителями, там перерождаются только Анагамины, которые обретают там свое последнее рождение, и там неизбежно реализуют Париниббану, срок жизни там безмерно велик, и составляет тысячи кальп, вот только никаких Будд там нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У кого-то из тхеравадинских Учителей читал логичное опровержение ошибочного тезиса о существовании Татхагаты после Париниббаны. Что-то вроде того, что если предположить, что Будда после Париниббаны имеет существование, то нужно продолжить эту мысль: если он имеет некое существование в Париниббане, то значит он имеет становление, а все что имеет становление, подвержено изменению и прекращению, т.е. продолжительность во времени и конечность - т.е. аничча и дуккха, а значит выше этого состояния могут быть еще более тонкие состояния, и освобождение уже от этого становления и существования, т.е. ниббану в ниббане. Такая схема является рекурсией самсары, и показывает абсурдность идеи о неком виде существования Будды в Ниббане.


Наверное этот ошибочный тезис возникает при мнении, что Нирвана есть некое место. Своеобразная идея о некоем райском-рае-раёв.

----------


## Алик

> Погодите-ка!  Вы говорите о нежелательной проверке, как будто знаете, что это такое.
> Прошу Вас, поясните еще.


Я не знаю, откуда появляются, и куда исчезают мысли. Когда я не думаю, то всё такое, какое оно есть, без оценок. Но первая же мысль, за которую я цепляюсь, уносит меня в придуманный мир, теряется ощущение присутствия в реальности, а мысли всё сильнее и сильнее затягивают. Это и есть результат нежелательной проверки. Выбраться из такого водоворота можно только перестав подпитывать мысли своим вниманием к ним. Тогда они , как облака на небе, плывут себе и никому не мешают, а потом вообще небо безоблачным становится).

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> зубам я не молюсь, увы...
> я вообще придерживаюсь мнения, что все останки Гаутамы были разделены на несколько частей, и все они были замурованы в специально построенные для этого в Индии ступы.


Да? А я бы помолился:-) ..и не важно что он не настоящий.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, согласно Палийскому Канону есть 5 высших миров Рупа(брахма)-локи, которые соответствуют состоянию Четвертой Джханы. Их называют Чистыми Обителями, там перерождаются только Анагамины, которые обретают там свое последнее рождение, и там неизбежно реализуют Париниббану, срок жизни там безмерно велик, и составляет тысячи кальп, вот только *никаких Будд там нет*.


Вы говорите о АнуттараСамьякСамбодхи, или о АрьяБодхисаттвах Десятой Бхуми ?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Докажите мне что Брахмаджаллу изрекал Шакьямуни, а не была она добавленна в канон спустя пятьсот или тыщу лет после паринирваны?


я приветсвую критическое мышление. Да, даже в Брахмаджалу нужно анализировать, а не принимать как Святое Писание от Господа Бога, непостижимого, трансцедентального.
Пишите, "шелупонь". Похоже, у вас такой каскад мыслей и диких фантазий, что здесь и сейчас с фантиком на дороге отдыхают.
Я общаюсь, дискутирую, а не очерняю какое то учение. Если же у вас обратное представление, то тему закроем.

P.S. про капусту в шри ланке не понял.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вы говорите о АнуттараСамьякСамбодхи, или о АрьяБодхисаттвах Десятой Бхуми ?


Нет, я говорю о чистых обителях, где живут *только Анагамины*. Таких понятий, как Ануттара Самьяк Самбодхи и Арья Бодхисаттвы Десятой Бхуми, в Палийском Каноне, разумеется нет.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Да? А я бы помолился:-) ..и не важно что он не настоящий.


у меня склад ума такой, научный. 
нет, конечно иногда на меня находят какие то регилиозно -бхактистые чувства. и тогда я могу молится хоть в тамильском храме, хоть в мечете (Амитабхе).

вот завтра, кстати Махашиваратри, типа всенощное бдение. Думаю, схожу.

----------

Максим& (06.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, я говорю о чистых обителях, где живут только Анагамины, таких понятий, как *Ануттара Самьяк Самбодхи* и Арья Бодхисаттвы Десятой Бхуми, в Палийском Каноне, разумеется нет.


Подзабыл, как  намаскара на пали звучит. Не напомните ?

----------


## Максим&

> я приветсвую критическое мышление. Да, даже в Брахмаджалу нужно анализировать, а не принимать как Святое Писание от Господа Бога, непостижимого, трансцедентального.


Ну вот и проанализируйте раз вы ее упомянули . У меня вот допустим сомнения что она слово Будды. По официальной ланкийской версии канон был записан что-то около середины первого века д.н. Просьба-приведите свидетельство что она была в числе записываемых сутт. Если не сможете, то приведите свидетельство когда ещё упоминают первые буддийские комментаторы или ланкийские исторические хроники.

----------


## Монферран

> Я не знаю, откуда появляются, и куда исчезают мысли. Когда я не думаю, то всё такое, какое оно есть, без оценок. Но первая же мысль, за которую я цепляюсь, уносит меня в придуманный мир, теряется ощущение присутствия в реальности, а мысли всё сильнее и сильнее затягивают. Это и есть результат нежелательной проверки. Выбраться из такого водоворота можно только перестав подпитывать мысли своим вниманием к ним. Тогда они , как облака на небе, плывут себе и никому не мешают, а потом вообще небо безоблачным становится).


Безмятежное присутствие - понятно. Искусственный небезмятежный мыслемир - понятен. Что за проверка - все еще не понимаю.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> У меня вот допустим сомнения что она слово Будды. По официальной ланкийской версии канон был записан что-то около середины первого века д.н. Просьба-приведите свидетельство ...


присоеденяюсь к этой просьбе, в надежде на то, что на форуме могут быть более сведующие в этом вопросе.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Подзабыл, как  намаскара на пали звучит. Не напомните ?


Namo Tassa

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Namo Tassa


Namo tassa bhagavato arahato samma sambuddhassa
Вот это имел ввиду.

В других традициях  buddha не всегда означает samma sambuddha.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Namo Tassa


а по русски?
моё почтение...?

(слово прибежище, как то не по русски звучит)

Namo Tassa (namaskara) так же не только Будду или монахов приветсвовали?

----------


## Максим&

> присоеденяюсь к этой просьбе, в надежде на то, что на форуме могут быть более сведующие в этом вопросе.


Давайте упростим немного задачу. Самое раннее упоминание слова Будды это эдикты Ашоки. Как я уже писал, там есть упоминание то ли 4 или 5 сутт ( возможно и сборников). Я не владею английским и переводил все гуглом. Для точной идентификации названия этого недостаточно. Если вы понимаете то можете попробовать прочесть названия и найти им соответствие в ПК. 
Хотелось бы увидеть в них доктрину, но что-то мне подсказывает что там общеэтические мотивы.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Namo tassa bhagavato arahato samma sambuddhassa
> Вот это имел ввиду.


А я имел в виду, данный санскритский термин, вкупе с массовыми Бодхисаттами. А так да, есть такой эпитет Будды - Совершенно Самопробужденный. 




> В других традициях  buddha не всегда означает samma sambuddha.


И в тхераваде не всегда означает, есть еще Паччекабудды и Савакабудды (Араханты), первые не запускают Колесо Дхаммы, вторые Пробуждаются обучаясь Дхамме, открытой Самма Самбуддами.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> В  «Амитабхавьюха-сутра». Будда Шакьямуни (!) беседует со своим учеником Шарипутрой о счастливой стране «Высшей Радости» далеко на западе, где пребывает будда Амитабха. Ее жители не подвержены страданиям и вечно радуются. 
> 
> *жаль только, что в палийских суттах эта интересная беседа не сохранилась.*


Тенпа, признавайтесь  :Wink:  вы в ряды тибетской традиции внедрились как шпион агент Тхеравады?  :Smilie:  Если что, я вас не выдам!

----------


## Антарадхана

> а по русски?
> моё почтение...?
> 
> Namo Tassa (namaskara) так же не только Будду или монахов приветсвовали?


Дословно: "Выражаю Почтение!" Это фраза - знак уважения к духовным Учителям.




> (слово прибежище, как то не по русски звучит)


Прибежище в тхераваде звучит так:

Buddham saranam goccami
Dhammam saranam gacchami
Sangham saranam gacchami

----------


## Монферран

> Я не знаю, откуда появляются, и куда исчезают мысли. Когда я не думаю, то всё такое, какое оно есть, без оценок. Но первая же мысль, за которую я цепляюсь, уносит меня в придуманный мир, теряется ощущение присутствия в реальности, а мысли всё сильнее и сильнее затягивают. Это и есть результат нежелательной проверки. Выбраться из такого водоворота можно только перестав подпитывать мысли своим вниманием к ним. Тогда они , как облака на небе, плывут себе и никому не мешают, а потом вообще небо безоблачным становится).


Возможно еще, эта проверка связана с _оценкой_ (хорошо/плохо). "Дела идут вроде ничего пока; практика буддизма шла не очень, но вот приехал мастер и появился энтузиазм; моя традиция круче других, они же ничего не смыслят в Дхарме; надо бы еще вот эти дела сделать, а иначе будет проблема и т.д."

Только когда сейчас почитал немного на сайте zendao и уже написал этот пост - только тогда обратил внимание на слово "оценка" в Вашем посте.
В общем-то, это и есть удобная альтернативная фраза-слово.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тенпа, признавайтесь  вы в ряды тибетской традиции внедрились как шпион агент Тхеравады?  Если что, я вас не выдам!


Тенпа Шераб раньше в Китае жил, а теперь на Ланке, отсюда и смена традиции.

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Тенпа Шераб раньше в Китае жил, а теперь на Ланке, отсюда и смена традиции.


Ну тогда пусть возрождает ланкийскую ваджраяну:-)

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну тогда пусть возрождает ланкийскую ваджраяну:-)


На Ланке шиваиты есть, .. поймут это как попытку влезть на их территорию.. и побьют  :Cool:

----------

Максим& (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Тенпа Шераб раньше в Китае жил, а теперь на Ланке, отсюда и смена традиции.


вот хамелеон -то

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Тенпа, признавайтесь  вы в ряды тибетской традиции внедрились как шпион агент Тхеравады?  Если что, я вас не выдам!


какой же агент признается?...

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

Никогда еще Штирлиц не был так близок к провалу....  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016), Максим& (06.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (07.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Тенпа, признавайтесь  вы в ряды тибетской традиции внедрились как шпион агент Тхеравады?


совершенно противоположное, но в таком же духе, написал мне Топпер, когда я зарегился на их форуме.
в частности : "а ведь вы с недобрыми намерениями зашли на наш форум, и зачем, будучи тибетцем, вы назвали себя тхеравадином?" (написал он мне в личном сообщении, хотя я еще даже толком ничего и запостить то не успел). 

P.S.  обьясню, на их форуме, нельзя в традиции написать чтонибудь в духе: внесектарный, почитатель Будды и раннего Буддизма (что кстати к тхераваде не имеет никакого значения), тибето -бирманский, или еще чего, что на ум придёт. У них можно выбрать четко, из нескольких вариантов, поэтому я там выбрал тхеравада, что по моему, не соответсвует действительности

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Безмятежное присутствие - понятно. Искусственный небезмятежный мыслемир - понятен. Что за проверка - все еще не понимаю.


Привязанность к мыслям - это и есть проверка: ничего плохого, кроме утраты реальности. Разве это большая цена?

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Привязанность к мыслям - это и есть проверка: ничего плохого, кроме утраты реальности. Разве это большая цена?


Привязанность к мыслям очевидна. Напряженность из-за привязанности тоже очевидна: ум не успокаивается, не найдя какого-то решения.
Но проверка - это некое действие. Если скажут: "ты сейчас идешь, сядь, посиди", это будет непонятно, если я и так сижу.
Так же непонятно: "не проверяй". Странно, оказывается, я что-то проверяю.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> какой же агент признается?...


Кто ж с Тибета сразу на Ланку, так всё задание провалить можно  :Smilie: 

Вот на будущее список  "центров переподготовки ;-)" в Непале:
http://www.lumbini.org.uk/bd_n_thera_t.html

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Привязанность к мыслям очевидна. Напряженность из-за привязанности тоже очевидна: ум не успокаивается, не найдя какого-то решения.
> Но проверка - это некое действие. Если скажут: "ты сейчас идешь, сядь, посиди", это будет непонятно, если я и так сижу.
> Так же непонятно: "не проверяй". Странно, оказывается, я что-то проверяю.


Это сразу станет понятно как только прочитаешь "слова доверия сердцу". Очень подробно там всё написано. После этого можно уже вообще ничего на тему буддизма не читать.Хотя и на самом деле лучше не читать,а практиковать.И это непосредственно к этой теме тоже относится.

----------

Алик (07.03.2016), Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Вот на будущее список  "центров переподготовки ;-)" в Непале:
> http://www.lumbini.org.uk/bd_n_thera_t.html


спасибо, за ценное предложение!
однако, вместо того, чтобы мотатся по этим непалоидным центрам, я лучше заставлю себя Majhima Nikaya дочитать.

----------


## Монферран

> Это сразу станет понятно как только прочитаешь "слова доверия сердцу". Очень подробно там всё написано. После этого можно уже вообще ничего на тему буддизма не читать.Хотя и на самом деле лучше не читать,а практиковать.И это непосредственно к этой теме тоже относится.


Попробуйте сказать своими словами, что именно там сказано о проверке, и в чем она заключается.
Когда говорится о цеплянии за мнения, или "правильное" и "неправильное", например, это не выглядит какой-то проверкой.

----------


## Харуказе

> Попробуйте сказать своими словами, что именно там сказано о проверке, и в чем она заключается.
> Когда говорится о цеплянии за мнения, или "правильное" и "неправильное", например, это не выглядит какой-то проверкой.


Своими словами, и не используя цитаты из текста будет довольно трудно,ведь я все же не такой опытный практик как Сэнцань. Но я попробую. Речь не идёт о цеплянии за мнения в бытовом плане. Там смысл гораздо глубже. Речь вообще идёт о том,что такого рода разделение уводит от "истины"(я специально взял это слово в кавычки). Т.е это не проверка из разряда: не забыл ли я выключить утюг?А это такое действие,которое уже производится без проверки "естественно".Т.е ты как бы знаешь,что утюг нужно выключить,и выключаешь его даже не проверяя себя. Т.е грубо говоря ты уже хозяин ситуации,какой бы она не явилась. Это несколько странно,но если хотя бы один раз прочитать "слова доверия сердцу",то более-менее становится понятно.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Своими словами, и не используя цитаты из текста будет довольно трудно,ведь я все же не такой опытный практик как Сэнцань. Но я попробую. Речь не идёт о цеплянии за мнения в бытовом плане. Там смысл гораздо глубже. Речь вообще идёт о том,что такого рода разделение уводит от "истины"(я специально взял это слово в кавычки). Т.е это не проверка из разряда: не забыл ли я выключить утюг?А это такое действие,которое уже производится без проверки "естественно".Т.е ты как бы знаешь,что утюг нужно выключить,и выключаешь его даже не проверяя себя. Т.е грубо говоря ты уже хозяин ситуации,какой бы она не явилась. Это несколько странно,но если хотя бы один раз прочитать "слова доверия сердцу",то более-менее становится понятно.


Нужно что-то делать, и нет двойственности и сомнения на этот счет.
Но про утюг как-то нечетко. Вы сказали: _это не проверка из разряда: не забыл ли я выключить утюг?_ - этот разряд исключили, но какой вид проверки имеется в виду в тексте осталось неясным.

----------


## Харуказе

> Нужно что-то делать, и нет двойственности и сомнения на этот счет.
> Но про утюг как-то нечетко. Вы сказали: _это не проверка из разряда: не забыл ли я выключить утюг?_ - этот разряд исключили, но какой вид проверки имеется в виду в тексте осталось неясным.


Я написал дальше. Никакой проверки уже по сути и нет,утюг просто выключается,т.к после его использования его нужно выключать. Но это так для Сэнцаня. Для тех кто еще не достаточно  практиковал это не так.В тексте вообще ни о какой проверке  особо и речи не идёт,а в конце вообще последняя строка указывает почему и говорить об этом не имеет никакого смысла. То что Алик подразумевает под "проверкой",не какая-то интуитивная/интеллектуальная проверка,а такая "проверка",которая не вписывается в рамки каких-либо понятий вообще.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

@*Харуказе* и  @*Монферран*, Вашему чату топикстартер с компанией не мешают?

----------


## Монферран

> Я написал дальше. Никакой проверки уже по сути и нет,утюг просто выключается,т.к после его использования его нужно выключать. Но это так для Сэнцаня. Для тех кто еще не достаточно  практиковал это не так.В тексте вообще ни о какой проверке  особо и речи не идёт,а в конце вообще последняя строка указывает почему и говорить об этом не имеет никакого смысла.


Получилось как в анекдоте про картину "Ленин в Париже". Да вот же, все тут есть: и шалаш, и Надежда Константиновна, и Феликс Железный...
Но спасибо, тем не менее, интересное мнение.

----------


## Харуказе

> @*Харуказе* и  @*Монферран*, Вашему чату топикстартер с компанией не мешают?


Эту тему за разжигание скорее всего все равно закроют. У неё даже название - неприкрытый флейм.

----------


## Монферран

> @*Харуказе* и  @*Монферран*, Вашему чату топикстартер с компанией не мешают?


За себя отвечу: в общем-то нет, но название темы, пожалуй, тенденциозное и где-то даже провокационное. Не всякое предположение годится в название темы.

----------


## Shus

> За себя отвечу: в общем-то нет......


Ну тогда продолжайте флудить, в "тенденциозноой и где-то даже провокационной" теме, не Вами, кстати, открытой. 
Или может проявите культуру поведения и откроете свою тему в профильном разделе?

----------


## Монферран

> Ну тогда продолжайте флудить, в "тенденциозноой и где-то даже провокационной" теме, не Вами, кстати, открытой. 
> Или может проявите культуру поведения и откроете свою тему в профильном разделе?


Тот вопрос, который я пытаюсь выяснить, непосредственно связан с предположением топикстартера. А именно, чтобы никогда не возникало ложных суждений о буддийских текстах, необходима осознанность.

Посмотрите, например, как в тексте, который только что упомянул мой собеседник, об этом замечательно говорится:

_Великий Путь не труден, 
следует лишь избегать предпочтений. 
Когда нет ни приязни, ни неприязни, 
все становится ясным и очевидным. 
Но стоит провести тончайшее различие – 
и небеса отрываются от земли. 
Если хочешь постичь истину, 
не придерживайся мнений. 
Превозносить одно и принижать другое 
есть помрачение сознания. 
Когда глубинный смысл вещей не понят, 
сущностный покой сознания тревожится без толку._

:—}

----------

Shus (06.03.2016), Алик (07.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2016), Дэнни (06.03.2016), Кеин (07.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> вот хотелось бы обсудить такую нелицеприятную тему, намеренное искажение информации, составителями древних текстов. 
> в частности, в махаянских текстах, введены новые персонажи, отсутсвующие в палийских. 
> чем дальше -тем больше "выдумок"
> В Шри Ланке, я встретил деятеля, который хвалится тем, что написал новую Сутру (кстати на тамильском языке), которую ему продиктовал сам Будда. 
> 
> 
>  Нагарджуне приписали приписали кучу текстов, разных веков, мифически увеличив его продолжительность жизни, ради придания текстам аутентичности.


Вполне возможно, тем более, что записаны были учения спустя нескольких веков. Поэтому и говорил Будда все проверять не верить потому что он так сказал. Дерзайте :Smilie:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Тема закрыта, всех благодарю!

----------

